# ayuda a instalar gentoo

## dvdr

tengo gentoo hace un mes en el usb biendo los tutos de instalacion no lo entiendos y megustaria si alguno sabe como instalarlo desde la consola de gentoo cuando lo booteo .....me resulta muy complicado y claro yo lo arranco en live cd pero luego no se como hacer para instalarlo

haber si alguno que vea este post y sepa me ayude con este problema ...un salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, no se que tutoriales seguiste pero la única guía oficial para instalar Gentoo es el handbook en donde está todo perfectamente explicado. Por otro lado, es la única forma de instalarlo.

Salud!

----------

## agdg

Si expones tu duda seguramente recibirás mucha ayuda. ¿Donde te quedaste?

----------

## dvdr

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Si expones tu duda seguramente recibirás mucha ayuda. ¿Donde te quedaste?

 

e escrito antes pero nose donde fue aparar el msj

bueno el problema es que no entiendo los comandos para instalarlo yo descarge esta iso ....livedvd-amd64-multilib-10.1iso para mi pc de 64bit solo tengo linux metido en el pc y quiero borranlo con la instalacion de gentoo....lo que nesesitaria son los comandos exactos para hacerlo desde la consola de gentoo 

cuando lo booteo desde el usb   meterle los comandos en la consola os enseño el particionado de la maquina 

si no es muy complicado alguien me lo puede postear un salu2

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/710/pantallazoihj.png

----------

## agdg

 *dvdr wrote:*   

>  *agdg wrote:*   Si expones tu duda seguramente recibirás mucha ayuda. ¿Donde te quedaste? 
> 
> e escrito antes pero nose donde fue aparar el msj
> 
> bueno el problema es que no entiendo los comandos para instalarlo yo descarge esta iso ....livedvd-amd64-multilib-10.1iso para mi pc de 64bit solo tengo linux metido en el pc y quiero borranlo con la instalacion de gentoo....lo que nesesitaria son los comandos exactos para hacerlo desde la consola de gentoo 
> ...

 

Por lo que dices, creo que gentoo no es para ti, al menos de momento. Tal vez sería mejor usar otras distros mas sencillas como ubuntu o fedora, y si te atreves debian u arch. Si tu objetivo es tener una distro muy personalizada, tal vez Arch Linux sea una solución ideal. Es muy configurable, al igual que gentoo, pero sin llegar a ser tan complicada la instalación.

Si quieres seguir con la idea de gentoo. La respuesta a tu pregunta está aquí:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Si sigues teniendo problema, di en que paso concreto te quedaste. Si lo que quieres es aprender a usar la consola, te recomiendo cualquier libro de preparación para los exámenes LPIC 101 y 102. Después de leer, releer, comprender y volver a leer, serás un mago de nivel 1 de la consola.

----------

## dvdr

la verdad es que si puse este post sin apenas informarme de esta distro aunque pase un rato todos los dias en los foros de gentoo ......¡¡gentoo es una distro para usuarios abanzados en linux no es para mi ..demomento no estoy capacitado o preparado para usarla ..aunque consiga instalarla sera coplicado usarla .....e seguido post de como hacerlo con una maquina virtual y la verda que si se instala ...a mita de la instalacion corte porno saber continuar por el teclado que no daba con esta tecla ( _)  simple pero no pude continuar  en fin aborte la maquina ...

detodas maneras buestra opiniones de estra distro y manuales de instalacion mea abierto un poco los ojos y se agradece  ....

si en un futuro decido instalarla pues le dare vida a este post para continuar

un salu2 a todos los usuarios que an intervenido en el post y muchas gracias

----------

